# Comanche second leisure battery fitting



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone :?: 

I want to fit a second leisure battery to my 2010 Comanche. I haven't looked deeply as yet but does anyone know if I need any extra wiring other than that in the locker? Sargent sell a cable kit to fit a second battery but they say you have to already have wiring for it. What does the van come with and what do I need to buy?

Thanks


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

I believe all you will need is this

Click here


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*leisure batteries*

:roll: hi cossieg . just look where your battery is there should be a spare female plug all you do is plug in and don't forget to put a fuse in line the rest should be pre- wired we put two in and now we have 3 120amp batteries connected to 120watt solar panel now even in winter plenty of power.all the best jud


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
I have the lead now and just need a battery. Anyone any good advice on what to install and best place to get it from?
Many thanks.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, I was told I must install a battery the same as the one already there , ie a matching pair

Baza


----------

